#ubuntu-pt 2010-12-06
<maraujo_3> boa noite
<Patricia> bom dia
<Patricia> Boa tarde :D
<Guest8167> boa noite amigos
<Guest8167>  alguém pode me ajudar com o Ubuntu 10.10? Os efeitos visuais em aparência ficam voltando para nenhum. Eu possuía todos os efeitos (cubo 3d inclusive) até que desinstalei o compiz. Reinstalei após a besteira, mas nao adiantou.
#ubuntu-pt 2010-12-07
<gouki> Guest8167, botão do lado direto no Desktop. Alterar fundo de trabalho. Efeitos. Deves ter lá uma opção "Personalizado" ou algo do gńero.
<Guest8167> gouki: sim, nao era isso, mas no outro canal acabam de me ajudar a resolver. Obrigado pela boa vontade. boa noite
<Patricia> :D Voltei :D
<gouki> Patricia, bem-vinda :D
<Patricia> gouki :D ola, tudo bem com tu?
<gouki> Patricia, vai indo. Tu?
<Patricia> gouki, vai indo tambem :)
<RootHelp> Bom dia :D
#ubuntu-pt 2010-12-08
<vasco> oi. eu uso no Empathy uma coisa chamada "Pessoas por perto". Só que quando o roteador cai já não me consigo ligar novamente, a menos que reinicie o computador. Alguém sabe como faço para me ligar novamente ao "Pessoas por perto" no Empathy sem ter de reiniciar?
<Patricia> Boa tarde pessoal :D
<BUGabundo> yo
<Patricia> BUGabundo, :D boas tarde
<Patricia> boas noite :P
<BUGabundo> boa noite linda Patricia
<Patricia> ^^
<Patricia> BUGabundo :( ninguem me responde :(
<BUGabundo> de q ?
<Patricia> tipo
<Patricia> eu tenho uma pergunta a faz quase um ano ja
<Patricia> a pergunta é
<Patricia> o que tem no compiz que nao funciona na minha placa de video intel, o computador trava,
<Patricia> e a outra
<BUGabundo> Patricia: #ubuntu-x
<Patricia> porque um computador com placa de video via, em um monitor de tubo ele nao fica com a resolução certa, e ligando esse computador em um lcd ele funciona com a resolução
<Patricia> ubuntu-x
#ubuntu-pt 2010-12-09
<valdomiro> alguém sabe como usar esse programa?
<Patricia> Boa tarde :D
<BUGabundo> o/
#ubuntu-pt 2010-12-10
<Patricia> Bom dia
<_player> ola' Se7h
<Se7h> olas _player
<_player> Se7h: estavas na zon, nera ?
<Se7h> _player, era
<Se7h> why?
<gouki> xhaker, ping
<gouki> _player, ping
<Patricia> boa tarde
<gouki> Olá Patricia. Boa tarde.
<Patricia> :)
<BUGabundo> oias
<BUGabundo> "Venho por este meio comunicar que o teu contrato foi renovado por mais 12 meses."
<BUGabundo> yupi
<Pirolocito> boas noites
#ubuntu-pt 2010-12-11
<Patricia> Boas noite
<Lavinho> boas tardes
#ubuntu-pt 2010-12-12
<BUGabundo> guud afternuun o/
<kaheil> Ola!
<xhaker> Ola malta. Today is my bday! :D
<laborim> parabéns, xhaker
<_player> parabens pah
<_player> :)
<Lauder> Boa noite
<Lauder> #J ubuntu-br
<Lauder> boa noite
<Lauder> alguem pode ajudar-me a configurar a placa grafica sff ?
<Lauder> boa noite
<Lauder> alguem pode ajudar-me a configurar a placa grafica ?
#ubuntu-pt 2011-12-05
<FernandoMiguel> good afternoon
<skorzen> Boas, FernandoMiguel.
<FernandoMiguel> ola skorzen
<gouki> Olá skorzen e FernandoMiguel :-)
<FernandoMiguel> ola gouki
#ubuntu-pt 2011-12-07
<FernandoMiguel> boa noite
#ubuntu-pt 2011-12-08
<FernandoMiguel> nite
<FernandoMiguel> oias
#ubuntu-pt 2011-12-10
<dcosta> oi
<dcosta> meu deu não é possivel o gouki voutou !
<dcosta> *voltou
<dcosta> viva sr gouki como tem passado
<dcosta> bem ... o facto do gouki tar aqui ja me melhorou o meu dia ! falta o joao pinto mas isso
<luismantz> alguém pode me dizer como eu me registro meu nicknameno freenode?
#ubuntu-pt 2011-12-11
<FernandoMiguel> nite
<dcosta> oi!
<dcosta> ola FernandoMiguel
<FernandoMiguel> ola dcosta
#ubuntu-pt 2013-12-02
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-12-03
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-12-04
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-12-05
<astroo-> Valve joins the Linux Foundation as it prepares its Linux-powered Steam OS and Steam Machines   http://thenextweb.com/insider/2013/12/04/valve-joins-linux-foundation-prepares-linux-powered-steam-os-steam-machines/
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-12-06
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-12-07
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> NSA defends global cellphone tracking as legal  http://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/federal_government/nsa-defends-global-cellphone-tracking-as-legal/2013/12/06/cf6cfbdc-5ec0-11e3-8d24-31c016b976b2_story.html
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-12-08
<biglinux> boas
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-12-01
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-12-02
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-12-03
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<VelhoP4> ola malta!
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-12-04
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-12-05
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-12-06
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-12-07
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-11-30
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-12-01
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-12-02
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-12-03
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-12-04
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-12-05
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pesoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-12-06
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-12-10
<cpu_> Alguém on ?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> eu sempre
<cpu_> Opa, então..sou novo em tudo relacionado a linux, mesmo assim inventei de usar o tal de parrot security, ele é baseado em debian ? '-'
<astroo-> eu sou tipo o mordomo do canal so
<astroo-> vou ver na net
<cpu_> aah sim
<astroo-> ve o pvt
<astroo-> le o privado
